# Change in eating habits?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This may be way too obvious, but I'd check his mouth just to make sure he doesn't have any tooth probs or a sore on his gums.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This may be way too obvious, but I'd check his mouth just to make sure he doesn't have any tooth probs or a sore on his gums.


Nothing is too obvious!  But I did indeed check his mouth and all seems well.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine gulps up her food down as yours did. I would talk to a vet. Some blood work might be in order.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you tried adding broth or yogurt or something to is food to see if he would eat it then


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you tried adding broth or yogurt or something to is food to see if he would eat it then


I haven't added either of those. I do and have always mixed some warm water with the kibble. He does eat his food, but he's not excited at all about it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

msdogs1976 said:


> Mine gulps up her food down as yours did. I would talk to a vet. Some blood work might be in order.


Yeah, I'll call today and talk to my vet to get his take on it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have one that is a very picky eater..... I went thur 6 different kinds of food before I found one she likes and would eat... we are talking she would go 4-5 days of not eating..... I do mix the food up every couple months so they arent bored with the same old food. I do add pumpkin, yogurt, green beans carrots to there food nightly....and Nupro that makes like a gravy.


----------



## gleone (Mar 19, 2011)

Merlins mom said:


> About a week & a half ago Merlin's eating habits completely changed. He went from being a drooling monster that could hardly wait for his food to be set down so he could inhale it, to not even coming in the kitchen when I'm scooping it into his bowl and actually leaving some in his bowl (unheard of!). I thought maybe he no longer wanted to eat the Canidae and am in the process of switching foods. He's still acting the same though
> 
> He is eating and nothing has changed regarding his bowl or location of feeding. It's just weird to me that he's had such an abrupt change in his habits. Healthwise he seems just fine.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced anything like this?


My golden is behaving the same way.


----------

